# DPG and IPA



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Tonight I tried Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA and a DPG Black Petite Lancero. Both were awesome. I plan on scoring a box of the Cuban Classics as soon as I find the Vitola I like best.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice combo!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

great smoke


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like a great combination. It seems that you really like that Dogfish head beer...have you tried that SA Imperial Pilsner yet?


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

That looks like a nice combo. That DFH 60 Min. IPA is some good stuff.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Now, when it says 60 minutes, is that the boil time with the hops?? Or does it even mean anything?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

yes Nick....join the CLUB!!!! Dogfish and Pepin!!

hey...if you are considering the DPG Blacks...PM me...


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

I believe they actually add hops every ten minutes 6 times.



John51277 said:


> Now, when it says 60 minutes, is that the boil time with the hops?? Or does it even mean anything?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool! That looks like a nice combo.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Looks like a great combination. It seems that you really like that Dogfish head beer...have you tried that SA Imperial Pilsner yet?


That SA ended up being a little too raw for me.
It tasted like they just juiced some hops and called it beer.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Love the DPG Cuban Classic. i have a box of the Toro's from the first shipment my local B&M. They are smoking great!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I gotta inject this here...the wife and I went this weekend to Falls Church, VA to see Porcupine Tree at the State Theater. We stopped at the Old Virginia Tobacco Co for some smokes and saw this place in the same shopping center...

http://www.dogfish.com/eats/DFH_Alehouse,_Falls_Church/4/index.htm

Remembering this thread, we leave the tobacco shop and go into the alehouse only to find...no smoking 

So we left, go back to the tobacco shop, ask about a place to eat and smoke and find this *great* place one block from our hotel and half a block from the State Theater...

http://www.irelandsfourprovinces.com/

Just a little head's up in case anyone goes to Falls Church, VA and looks for a place to smoke and eat.

PS: the mussels are *outstanding*!


----------

